# Turning between centers - bushings



## azamiryou (Sep 17, 2010)

I know there are specially made bushings for turning between centers, but does one need them? Or can you use mandrel-type bushings to turn between centers?


----------



## micharms (Sep 17, 2010)

azamiryou said:
			
		

> I know there are specially made bushings for turning between centers, but does one need them? Or can you use mandrel-type bushings to turn between centers?



The ones made for turning between centers are much more accurate in my opinion.

Michael


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Sep 17, 2010)

For any TBC bushings, I don't use anything but JohnnyCNC's bushings.  They are more accurate than mandrel bushings.  Thats not to say "you cant use mandrel bushings", cause I've had to use them in a pinch.  But the first thing I did the next day was send Johnny an order  (http://penturnersproducts.com/)
Jon


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 17, 2010)

You can use regular bushings unless you are trying to turn slims or euros. Both of those do not go in the tube so they would not support the blank. That being said I do believe that the between centers bushings are nicer to use but I don't necessarily think they are more accurate else pen turners would not have been turning nice pens before these came about.


----------



## BigguyZ (Sep 17, 2010)

Who says you need bushings?  I don't use them.  Just make sure you don't crank it down, ans you should be fine without.  Works for me.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 17, 2010)

I used the regular bushing when I did this... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYFhRINVDDE

because I don't YET have johnnycnc bushings for this particular pen.
Don't let that stop you from trying it out!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 17, 2010)

Like this, I think:

[ytmini]xYFhRINVDDE[/ytmini]


Success!


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Sep 17, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Like this, I think:
> 
> [ytmini]xYFhRINVDDE[/ytmini]
> 
> ...


 Me too!!  I need to get one of those tools!


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Stock bushing will work in most instances as mentioned above. But not all stock bushings are made good enough for even mandrel turning. Many have been found to be non-concentric to start off with.

Johnny's bushings are a vast improvement over the stock ones in several ways. 1) they are concentric 2) the sizing is a much tighter spec (you can make popping noises when pulling the bushing out of the tube)  3) much tougher metal, so they last a lot longer.

And that's just the few off the top of my head.

So yes, you can (and I still do) use stock bushing for between center turning, but upgrade to Johnny's if/when you can and you won't regret it.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 17, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> Stock bushing will work in most instances as mentioned above. But not all stock bushings are made good enough for even mandrel turning. Many have been found to be non-concentric to start off with.


 

 I'll bet you are right on with this! If you have trouble with "out of round" on a mandrel and then try TBC with stock bushings and still have trouble, it would be a pretty good guess that the bushings are part of the problem.


----------



## toddlajoie (Sep 17, 2010)

I switched to TBC several months ago, and have not gone back to a mandrel since, I've got Johnny's bushings for 5 or 6 kits (Sketch Pencil, Cigar, Barron/Navigator, Zen, and his Triple Play that does many of the 7mm kits) but I make several other styles without using bushings. You just need to be careful not to tighten the tailstock in too much or you will crack the blank, anduse a light touch so you don't stall the blank out, which will wear down the tube. I also use the bushings just for rough sizing, mainly because I don't like to think of them as disposable. so I turn down close to the bushings, then take them off and just put the blank between centers and finish with calipers. The bushings save a bunch of time, since a huge amount of the turning can be done with out checking the measurements.


----------

